# Olivenbaum einpflanzen?



## Caipirinha (3. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
neben einer schönen Palme soll auch ein Olivenbaum in den Garten.
Nun frage ich mich, ob ich diesen einpflanzen kann, oder ob ich lieber ein kleineres Exemplar auf dem Balkon im Kübel halten soll.
Angeblich sind die Dinger ja ziemlich robust. Tragen sie auch bei uns Früchte?

Der Palmenman hat gerade einige im Sonderangebot. Empfehlenswert?

Danke und LG,
Alex


----------



## Christine (3. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Hi,

also ich kenn niemanden, der einen Olivenbaum ausgepflanzt hat. Wir sind ja hier nicht in Südfrankreich...(leider).

Um Früchte zu ernten, brauchst man angeblich aber mind. zwei Exemplare, die sich gegenseitig befruchten. Bei uns hat es noch nicht geklappt, weil unsere beiden es bisher nicht geschafft haben, gleichzeitig zu blühen. Vielleicht ja dieses Jahr...


----------



## Caipirinha (3. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich kenn niemanden, der einen Olivenbaum ausgepflanzt hat. Wir sind ja hier nicht in Südfrankreich...(leider).
> ...



Das mit dem "leider" sehe ich auch so 

Dass man zwei Bäume benötigt, wusste ich noch nicht.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, dass es dieses Jahr mit der Paarung funktioniert.


----------



## Dodi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Hallo Alex,

wir haben einen etwas größeren Olivenbaum seit 3 Jahren im Garten ausgepflanzt und die letzten, ziemlich milden Winter gut überstanden. In diesem Winter hat er jedoch bei unseren "nur" -10° gelitten und etwa 3/4 aller Blätter bisher abgeworfen. Ob er nun überlebt hat, wird sich demnächst noch zeigen.

Ein anderer, wesentlich kleinerer Olivenbaum, hat jedoch schadlos im Garten überwintert, obwohl er im Topf draussen stand!
Bei beiden weiss ich jedoch nicht, um welche Sorte es sich handelt.

Es kommt wohl auch auf die Sorte drauf an. Ich habe gelesen, dass die __ Olive "Olea europaea ssp. sylvestri" bis -17° Dauerfrost vertragen kann, ob's stimmt?

Mit Früchten ernten ist so eine Sache: blühen tun die Oliven bei uns eigentlich sehr zuverlässig, aber setzen nur einige wenige Früchte an, die sehr klein sind. Geerntet habe ich davon noch keine...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Hi Alex,

ich habe bisher nur beste Erfahrungen mit Oliven und deren Winterhärte gemacht.
Der von Dodi zitierte Baum hat zwar die meisten Blätter verloren, ist aber noch gesund. Problem ist, daß ich nicht weiß, welche Sorte es ist. 

Die Winterhärte ist unterschiedlich. Die meisten Fruchtsorten in den Anbauländern sind sehr empfindlich. Da ist dann mal schon bei minus 5 oder 6 Grad vom großen Sterben der Olivenhaine die Rede. Andererseits gibt es Sorten, die gut bis -15 Grad aushalten können. Kommt auch immer auf die Dauer des Frostes und die Feuchtigkeit an.

Da Du den Thomas (palmenmann) ansprichst; der hat momentan wirklich schöne Pflanzen im Angebot. Wenn Du was wirklich Gutes haben willst, kaufe Dir so eine von ihm angebotene Hojiblanca etwa in der Preisklasse 150-200. Die hält wirklich diese Temperaturen aus und macht keine Probleme. Natürlich kannst Du auch eine kleine für etwa 10 € kaufen. Die ist dann immerhin auch schon 150 cm. groß, hat aber eben nur einen dünnen Stamm. Möglichst jedoch nur die Hojiblanca nehmen.

Entgegen der Meinung von blumenelse sind die meisten Sorten selbstbefruchtend und brauchen keinen 2. Baum. Ich habe seit ca. 20 Jahren Oliven im Garten, meist nur als Einzelpflanze und hatte bisher immer Früchte. Leider werden die bei den meisten Sorten in unseren Breiten nicht sehr groß... dafür fehlt uns nun mal die südliche Sonne. Aber schön sehen sie immer aus, vor allem ältere Pflanzen mit schönem, knorrigem Stamm.

Also... denn ran, Versuch macht kluch... kaufen !!


----------



## Christine (4. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Lieber Jo,

bitte immer schön richtig lesen 



> _...Um Früchte zu ernten, braucht man angeblich aber mind. zwei Exemplare, die sich gegenseitig befruchten..._



Das Wort "angeblich" habe ich bewußt gewählt, weil diese Angabe auf Hörensagen beruht. Es war das, was uns der Gärtner (kein Baumarkt-Verkäufer!) damals mit auf den Weg gab. (Und auch im I-Net häufig zu finden ist.) Vielleicht auch nur, um eine zweite Pflanze zu verkaufen 

Wenn das falsch ist - umso besser!  

Lt. Wikipedia soll es übrigens beide Varianten geben:



> _Die meisten Sorten sind selbstbefruchtend, wobei Fremdbestäubung meist den Ertrag steigert. Einige Sorten sind jedoch auf Fremdbestäubung angewiesen und brauchen ein genetisch verschiedenes Exemplar zur Bestäubung. Die Blüte wird über den Wind bestäubt._


(Quelle)

Hat die von Dir empfohlene "Hojiblanca" noch weitere Vorzüge ausser der Frostfestigkeit? Und wie geschützt stehen die Oliven bei Dir im Garten? Es ist doch sicherlich ein Unterschied, ob der Baum vor einer Südwand steht oder mitten auf dem Markt?

Lieben Gruß
Else, 
die endlich mal eigene Oliven auf die Pizza legen möchte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Entgegen der Meinung von blumenelse sind die meisten Sorten selbstbefruchtend und brauchen keinen 2. Baum. Ich habe seit ca. 20 Jahren Oliven im Garten, meist nur als Einzelpflanze und hatte bisher immer Früchte. Leider werden die bei den meisten Sorten in unseren Breiten nicht sehr groß... dafür fehlt uns nun mal die südliche Sonne.




aha , und ich dachte auch immer das man 2 bräuchte - das hatte ich letztens im fernsehn gesehen (ich glaub es war die grünzeug oder querbeet sendung) da hatten dei berichtet das man die bäumchen im wintergarten anfönen soll um eine gegenseitige bestäubung zu erreichen 

hier noch ein evtl. interessanter link zum thema:
http://www.swr.de/gruenzeug/-/id=100758/nid=100758/did=2427318/1ac8czm/index.html

also würdest du die günstigen von A*DI die da momentan im Angebot sind nicht zum Kauf empfehlen ?


----------



## Caipirinha (4. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> ....Da Du den Thomas (palmenmann) ansprichst; der hat momentan wirklich schöne Pflanzen im Angebot. Wenn Du was wirklich Gutes haben willst, kaufe Dir so eine von ihm angebotene Hojiblanca etwa in der Preisklasse 150-200.



Genau an diese Größe (2,20m oder 2,40m) hatte ich auch gedacht und hatte auch vor, diesen zu Pflanzen.

Dann werde ich bald einen bestellen, zusammen mit einer Palme. Die Versandkosten sind ja ziemlich hoch. Super Blöde Frage, ähm, liegend in einem VW LT kann man werder Palme noch Olivenbaum transportieren, oder? Stehend passen die ja nicht mehr rein 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal lieben Dank an Alle!


----------



## Dodi (4. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Hi Alex,

klar, kannst Du die auch liegend transportieren - so werden viele große Exemplare transportiert. Gut mit Plastikfolie die Wedel nach oben hin zusammengewickelt kann auch nix passieren.  
Bei der __ Olive musst Du etwas vorsichtiger sein, jedoch sind bei nicht zu alten Exemplaren die Äste noch relativ weich, so dass auch diese zusammengebunden und liegend transportiert werden kann.

[OT]Zur Schläger-Else  sach ich mal besser nix - da wird Jo sich bestimmt noch drum kümmern... [/OT]


----------



## Elfriede (5. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Hallo Dodi,

zur Winterhärte von Olivenbäumen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur wenig sagen, da es auf Paros in der Regel keinen Frost gibt. Hier in Tirol habe ich aber einmal einen größeren Olivenbaum (im Kübel) bei kurzzeitig -8° verloren, allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Sorte das war. 

Für die kleinen Früchte auf Deinem Baum muss nicht das Klima verantwortlich sein, auch in Griechenland sind die guten Ölöliven winzig, große Speiseoliven hingegen geben nur wenig Öl, wie die Sorte Kalamon zum Beispiel, die ich selbst auch nur zum Einlegen verwende und höchstens den Überschuss in die Ölmühle mitnehme.

@ Alex,

wie Dodi schon sagte, lassen sich Olivenbäume sehr gut auch liegend transportieren, bei mir haben zwei Bäume von etwa 2,5m sogar die lange Reise von Tirol nach Paros gut überstanden. Olivenbäume von Tirol nach Griechenland zu schaffen mag zwar etwas sonderbar klingen, aber mir war die Mühe einfach zu groß, die Bäume im Herbst immer in den Wintergarten zu schaffen. Sie im Garten auszupflanzen fehlte es mir an  Mut.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (5. März 2009)

*AW: Olivenbaum einpflanzen?*

Moin,

@ Christine: Ist klar... angeblich.. wollte es nur korrigieren. Die bei uns angebotenen Pflanzen sind eigentlich alle selbstfruchtend. Es gibt nur noch ganz wenige spezielle Sorten in den Herkunftsländern, wo dies nicht der Fall ist.
Unsere Oliven stehen ganz normal im Garten und haben etwa gut einen dreiviertel Tag Sonne, wenn welche da ist. Südwand oder so ist natürlich besser, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Wegen Vor- und Nachteile guckts Du am besten mal beim Palmenmann vorbei. Der hat ganz gute Erklärungen und auch viele "ehrliche" Fotos auf seinen Seiten... und momentan noch gute Angebote.

@ Caipirinha: Mache es doch einfach und hole Dir die mit dem Auto. Wenn (gerade bei Oliven) ein paar Zweige kaputtgehen ist dies kein Beinbruch. Die mußt Du sowieso im Jahr meist mehrfach beschneiden. Außerdem kannst Du Dir beim Thomas noch die schönsten aussuchen.

@ Ralf: Habe eben mal wg. A*di Bäumchen geschaut. Kann man drüber streiten. Ist einfache Massenware, die ich garantiert nicht kaufen werde. Für das Geld bekomme ich woanders bessere und schönere Ware.
Für jemand, der nur zur Zierde so etwas auf der Terrasse haben möchte, für den mag es natürlich ausreichend sein. Ich will aber einpflanzen...

@ Elfriede: Gaaaanz richtig, es gibt Öloliven und Speiseoliven... da hatte ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Dies erklärt natürlich die unterschiedliche Dicke der Früchte. Ist ja beim Wein genauso.


----------

